# MC WANTED



## carnytrash (Apr 1, 2012)

There is no other way I know how to say this - Outlaw Cirkus really needs a talker

If you are unfamiliar with what that is, basically it is someone who MC's for a sideshow performance. They interact with the audience to build excitement and anticipation, and serve as a lecturer to describe the acts that are presented. &nbsp;A huge amount of stage presence is required -I have had the pleasure of watching some of the greatest talkers in the business and have high expectations. One must also dress the part, because I do not want to pay attention to someone who looks like they just walked in off the street.

This is an extremely critical role that has remained unfilled because I have been doing most shows by myself and require little more than my usual music track to accompany me. However, I do not want to continue on this route, as I feel that there is an element missing and the audience is not fully understanding what they are seeing.

One must be able to practice at least twice a week - obviously the more time you have the better. This a lifestyle that requires a professional attitude, and this person would also be included on the business end of things, so obviously it is a long-term position that requires dedication. Having the ability to travel is a plus, since I do get bookings out-of-town and would like to expand this range in the future.

For more information about Outlaw Cirkus, please visit our page on Facebook and take some time to check out our unofficial site.

If you or someone you know would be interested in applying for this position, please e-mail: [email protected] - serious inquiries only!


----------



## starchild (Nov 26, 2015)

what to wear


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 26, 2015)

starchild said:


> what to wear


Think he has moved on, thread is a tad bit old


----------



## landpirate (Jan 30, 2016)

moved thread to projects and websites


----------

